# What brand HID is used in Nissans?



## kgh31386 (Nov 22, 2005)

I work out at Nissan and was wondering what brand kit they use, I saw some "Phillips HID System" boxes in the back. Is that the kind of kit they use? or Something else?


----------



## llado (May 11, 2005)

kgh31386 said:


> I work out at Nissan and was wondering what brand kit they use, I saw some "Phillips HID System" boxes in the back. Is that the kind of kit they use? or Something else?


yea they use Phillips


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I wish I had one of those..... for free


----------



## Nissan_3_50Z (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes, is phillips HID kits.

I think you can change the bulbs on those too.....to get it a little brighter....i think they are call the D2S bulbs.....




kgh31386 said:


> I work out at Nissan and was wondering what brand kit they use, I saw some "Phillips HID System" boxes in the back. Is that the kind of kit they use? or Something else?


----------

